# enclosure brick wall



## drinkies (Apr 21, 2011)

after handling my antaresias in my fave chair next to a brick wall,all of them love climbing the wall. after some thoughts or suggestions as to making a faux brick wall wall for an enclosure.looking at 45cm wide and deep and about 1200 high,so real bricks not an option as it would be too top heavy.vinyl tiles too flat a design for snakes to climb.cmon clever herpers what ya got?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

could you use polystyrene like the backgrounds at petshops, etch out grooves and paint it to look like brick?


----------



## drinkies (Apr 21, 2011)

was thinking along those lines but have a lot on atm.brick display boards are sort of what i'm after.cut thin and stuck on a board.where do you buy the outside bit of bricks in bulk from?need a diamond saw


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

um, sorry no idea  sorry cant be any more help[, that was my one and only bright idea for the night!


----------



## drinkies (Apr 21, 2011)

lucky you.i'm only allowed 1 a week


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 21, 2011)

I've sent a PM for a Qld link, i dont think the mods like linking to non sponsers- 
they do individual brick faces, so it is possible to find the brick faces out there if you look.


----------



## Widdup (Apr 21, 2011)

Just get a diamond saw, and cut some thin slices of brick then stick em to the back of the enclosure problem solved!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 21, 2011)

i guess it depends on how you want it to look - smooth or rough faced.


----------



## dean30bb (Apr 21, 2011)

you can get brick faces at bunnings. they have a pretty good range too.


----------



## drinkies (Apr 22, 2011)

yay.another trip to bunnies wharehouse.i'm thinking rough brick for texture and more rock like, and helps for shedding


----------



## sookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Would you be able to paper mache and then seal it, for a backwall.and then paint it with that sandy feeling paint?i dunno about the products themselves,it's just an idea.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 25, 2011)

No reason why not, as long as it is well sealed. I don't think I'd do full 3D in paper mâché but a wall should be fine


----------

